# Processor is running @ max when I'm on SMF, but nowhere else on the web



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 3, 2011)

New one for me...

Running IE8 (hate IE9...been there, done that...not an option), and my processor meter runs at max for 5-10 minutes after opening a new page. Browser functionality is slow and often-times very erratic, and commands won't complete without errors when this is happening. The browser acts like it's constantly trying to load new data, and clicking the red X button to stop loading does absalutely nothing. Posting is challenging sometimes, at best.

I can go on numerous other sites that I visit regularly and don't see this problem, as long as I don't have a browser tab (or several) with SMF open.

Anyone else seeing this?

Eric


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 3, 2011)

huhhhh...  what...   what him say ?   



LOL..    I have had mine pop up a few times to tell me I was at high usage and I've only had this website open with nothing else running...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah same thing here Eric, It's unbearably slow trying to be on here using IE, So I switch to firefox which works much faste/.smoother


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2011)

I switched to Google Chrome and none of the problems with IE-anything.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 3, 2011)

I'M BACK!!! Just uploaded firefox, did the upgrade to 8.0.1 and imported my bookmarks from IE8...took about 5 or 6 minutes, including re-learning the bookmarks and toolbar layout of firefox, 'cuz I haven't used it for a few years.

But...dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's like a whole new computer now!!! Pages open far enough to start viewing in about 1/2 a second, where IE8 takes 30-60 seconds and I couldn't do much of anything while I waited for them to load, either. I'm sold!!!! I forgot how good it could be! Saying good-bye to IE8 right now...

Thanks a ton fellas!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Chrome user here!


----------



## bassman (Dec 4, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I'M BACK!!! Just uploaded firefox, did the upgrade to 8.0.1 and imported my bookmarks from IE8...took about 5 or 6 minutes, including re-learning the bookmarks and toolbar layout of firefox, 'cuz I haven't used it for a few years.
> 
> But...dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's like a whole new computer now!!! Pages open far enough to start viewing in about 1/2 a second, where IE8 takes 30-60 seconds and I couldn't do much of anything while I waited for them to load, either. I'm sold!!!! I forgot how good it could be! Saying good-bye to IE8 right now...
> 
> ...


I did that a few years back, Eric.  I also changed my e-mail from msn to gmail.  My msn inbox was constantly full of junk and spam.  Very little of that on gmail.  Glad you found the fix.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2011)

Used to have the same issues - got off the company PC and moved to Chrome - Yahoo!


----------

